# Hedgehog Art Through the Ages



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Since Her Highness has taken an interest in education, we've found a number of pieces of Hedgehog Art through the ages to share to aid the much neglected field of Hedgehog art education.

This less well known Botticelli work is sublime, and a true milestone in Renaissance Hedgehog art:









A Renaissance hedgehog art history milestone. Sadly, the Vatican rejected Michelangelo's first hedgehog design for the Sistine Chapel.









Grant Wood's American hegehog gothic is less well known than his other piece, but is truly an iconic piece of hedgehog art and culture.









Leutze's hedgehog crossing the Delaware is a high point of 1850s art - remarkable artistic composition.









When Hedgehog With a Pearl Earring went to auction in 1947, it was widely considered by experts as a forgery of Vermeer done by the notorious Van Meegeren. Thanks to painstaking research by Princess Pricklepants, the provenance of the piece has been traced back to Vermeer, and it's a favorite piece in Her Highness' collection. A true Dutch master-work.









Magritte's hard to explain, but here it is:









Nighthogs was recently discovered in archives of works in storage inherited from Hopper. It's very exciting to see this work come to light.









Norman Rockwell's love of hedgehogs is not well known. He made this painting as a cover for the Saturday Evening Post in 1958. At the time, featuring an African on the cover in the diner was a brave move by Mr. Rockwell, but unfortunately was ultimately not accepted and had to be reworked.


----------



## belleangel33 (Mar 15, 2016)

Too Cute! LOL


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

belleangel33 said:


> Too Cute! LOL


Thanks! They were insanely fun to make.

On a separate note, after I did the little write-up here, I filled it out more and made a post on the blog:
Princess Pricklepants and Hedgehog Art Through the Ages


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

These are fantastic! The Hedgehog crossing the delaware is my favourite!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

As an ex-art student, I'm in love with these


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

^Same. This is just too perfect!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks all!
Research has uncovered another work, "Whistler's Hedgie Mom," a painting by Whistler from 1870. He eventually convinced his mother to pose without her pets.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

There are a few new discoveries, we haven't written a full account up, but here is one small preview:

Da Vinci's Lady with a Hedgehog:









And the classic hedgehog Americana, Hogs Playing Poker


----------



## Pongosmom (Nov 9, 2015)

Stahhhhp!!!!! Too cute!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

We have exciting news, we have published the second installment of Hedgehog Art Through the Ages, which is fairly similar to the first, only with different words and pictures in it.

https://princesspricklepants.com/2016/04/18/princess-pricklepants-and-more-hedgehog-art-through-the-ages/


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Alphons Mucha's "P. Pricklepants" is a masterful Art Nouveau work from 1897. This work appears to have been a 1897 commission by Marchioness Pricklepants of Paris.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Haha so good! What an absolutely stunning portrayal by Penelope!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy news, there's yet another Hedgehog Art Through History post in which we discover the true story of the Mona Lisa, show a sublime hedgehog painting by Vincent van Gogh, throw in some Rembrandts, a Maxfield Parrish, an Alma-Tadema, and a Jacques-Louis David which is my favorite.

You can see the latest here:
https://princesspricklepants.com/2016/05/28/princess-pricklepants-and-yet-more-hedgehog-art-through-the-ages/


----------

